# Fastest processor for Dell GX150?



## rabidjade (Feb 22, 2007)

I just bought two of these units with 800mhz Celerons and 256MB of RAM (128x2). Anyways, I can't find anywhere that states what the fastest processor you can put in these is. I found one web site selling these units with a 1.13ghz P3 so my guess is they can take anything but a tualatin core processor. However I would like some documentation on this before I go shopping for a couple of processors. Anyone know of anything on this PC? The link to the Dell online manual is below:

http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/opgx150/en/ug/index.htm


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

The Dell Optiplex GX150 uses the Intel 815/815E chipset. According to the Intel website this Chipset will accept both Coppermine (FC-PGA) and Tualatin (FC-PGA2) processors. 

http://www.intel.com/design/chipsets/embedded/273428.htm


----------



## rabidjade (Feb 22, 2007)

I read up on the chipset but didn't know if Dell crippled or limited the chipset as they and other manufactures have in the past. I was just going to shoot for a 1ghz P3 to be safe for the moment. Noticed you're from Omaha, same here (in the area anyways).


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Yea.. I'm a genuine south O boy.


----------



## rabidjade (Feb 22, 2007)

One of the systems I bought actually had a 1100mhz Celeron in it. All systems sold were supposed to be 800mhz so this must be one they overlooked.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Actually all GX150 are not locked into the 800MHz CPU. I have seen them with 933MHz, 900MHz, 866MHz, even a few with 1.13GHz CPUs. But a majority of them with 1GHz.


----------



## rabidjade (Feb 22, 2007)

I figured they could take any coppermine CPU meaning the max was 1.13ghz coppermine. The fun thing is trying to find one.


----------



## coco_le_clown (Dec 27, 2007)

On ebay, someone selling a GX150 motherboard wrote that some of them can take a 1.4Ghz CPU. That is if the board has the Intel 815 B revision chipset.

"Up for your consideration is this Dell Optiplex GX150 Socket 370 Pentium 3 motherboard, part # 2H240. Removed from a working desktop, all functions have been tested and it's ready to install. No processor/RAM included.

These motherboards have been verified to have the updated Intel 815 B revision chipset, which means they will support the new Tualatin P3 processors, for speeds up to 1.4GHz."


----------



## amtheelight (Jul 6, 2008)

I have a GX150 as a server and have just upgraded it to a 1.4 GHz 512 KB L2 and it works and has 512 MB of RAM but had to upgrad the BIOS for the computer to read the RAM at PC 133 it read it as PC 133 with only one stik in it but when I filled both slots it droped it down to PC 100 befor the BIOS upgrad. The only thing that hapend was i now have $ sighns on the start up screen don’t know why that is


----------



## coco_le_clown (Dec 27, 2007)

I think the start up screen was created by the person who wrote the code for your new BIOS.


----------

